# Pollensa diesel automatic driving



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

HOW TO CHANGE GEAR - HOW MANY MILES TO GALLON - AND DO THEY DRIVE DIFFERENTLY TO AUTOMATIC SALOON?


WOMAN DRIVER


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do not understand why you state WOMAN driver , is this supposed to be a disablement of some sort. If you have not driven an auto before then it is quite simples. :wink: :wink: 
put the lever into "D" and leave it there all the time you wish to drive forward, the gears change on their own you have to do nothing but steer, giving you more time to be aware traffic conditions. When stopped you can move the lever into any other gear such as "R" for reverse, when parking."P" is like a brake in the gearbox, similar to the handbrake, not to be used until car has stopped.
Automatics are slightly heavier on petrol/diesel depending on engine size.
Driving an automatic is a little unusual at first, but once you get used to it you will find it much more relaxing.


cabby


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Cabby - tks for reply. Stated woman driver as hubby seems to drive better then me in the automatic!!! You are right it does seem heavier, however, will keep going. We are going to try Motorhoming in France and hope the traffic is not so dense.

The engine is a Ford 2.5 and does seem a little thirsty - wondered if that was my driving!!!

Thanks again for reply

Shirley

:lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The essential thing in an automatic (when new to it) is to put your left foot somewhere where it can't join in the fun. I have to admit on the rare times I have driven one the left foot still hits the brake pedal in an emergency.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Your profile states you have a 2002 model Transit but your post states you have 2.5 litre engine. This engine was discontinued in 2000/2001. The Mk6 has a 2.4 litre engine introduced in 2001.

So do you have a Mk5 Transit or a Mk6 because the gearboxes on both are completely different. If the former fuel consumption will be heavier. 

However, I think you have a Pollensa on a Mk 6 Transit as it is a 2002 model. This means the auto box is an automated manual and operated via the buttons on the dash with the option of changing gear manually via the swtiches on the steering wheel.

The Mk6 Transit auto gearbox is an automated manual and is more efficient when used in auto mode. It's not like a conventional auto so for maximum fuel consumption you should use auto mode with the setting on the dashboard set at economy. This is the bottom of the 3 lights to the left of the selector button on the dash.

As for fuel consumption you (and your husband) should get around 26 to the gallon if used in auto mode.


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Sally, however its not left foot problem. keep hitting the 'go to manual + and - buttons on steering wheel, guess time will get me used to it. Thanks for reply - have you an automatic MH such as Pollensa

Regards

Shirley
:roll:


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for reply - wot a little genius you really are!!!!! I have the one with the buttons on the steering wheel (hence me throwing it into manusl sometimes) I am scared to put my foot down really hard to change in case it guzzled diesel! Am slowly getting used to driving a commercial vehicle and hope my trip to France in May is without problems. Have researched the municipal sites (recommended) and they seem fine.

Thanks again you are a fountain of knowledge!!!!

Shirley
:lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> HOW TO CHANGE GEAR - HOW MANY MILES TO GALLON - AND DO THEY DRIVE DIFFERENTLY TO AUTOMATIC SALOON?
> 
> WOMAN DRIVER


As other comments plus, I had been in the motor trade all my working life and rarely have I had a manual car ,I ran a fleet of over a hundred cars at one time and Women drivers caused me less aggravation and had less accidents then Men, go out and enjoy it ,you will soon find it is less stressful especially in towns,

just one thing I usually stop,Foot on brake , put the handbrake on ,switch off engine, put into park so there is no load on the park device inside the gearbox ,you should never just put it into park and leave handbrake off .


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

We have an Autosleeper Ravenna (2004) on a Transit chassis with the 2.4 diesel engine ant Torqshift Auto gearbox. Its simples! 

Foot on brake
Start the engine
It will be in neutral or N

Put your foot on the brake pedal
Press the drive D button on the dash
Press accelerator and go!

For reverse, foot on brake, press reverse or R TWICE
Away you go!

There are change up/down buttons on the steering wheel, but you need not touch these unless you want to.

We get about 26 to 28 mpg average, 28 - 30 on a long run


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Tony - there is no P for Park setting on the Transit. There is a button on the dash which you have to press which is D for Drive and N for neutral. Alongside is another button with 3 options - Heavy Load, Medium load and Economy. I always used the economy setting.

One of the quirks is that when in auto mode the gearbox changes in to manual mode if you accidentally touch the switches on the steering wheel and this is the problem Shirley is experiencing. This is very easy to do. On mine I was always doing it even after 7 years use especially when negotiating roundabouts. But overall I liked the gearbox and would have bought another one but it has now been discontinued by Ford..................... worse luck.


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks for reply - we do not have 'park' just N for neutral. So your advice stands. Am looking forward to France. It is different to drive, caravan had to go - hubby damaged back!!!

Shirley 8)


----------

